# South Florida Charter recommendationa



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a charter company for a monohull between 35 and 40 feet? Other than Moorings it seems to be a bunch of small operators.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

jsaronson said:


> Can anyone recommend a charter company for a monohull between 35 and 40 feet? Other than Moorings it seems to be a bunch of small operators.


IF you will be one the southwest coast (which, frankly is preferable), take a look at (click on) Southwest Florida Yachts (charters), out of Burnt Store Marina and Ft. Myers. They seem to have established a pretty good reputation and they are conveniently located to good cruising areas.

FWIW...


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

Sailing Florida out of St. Petersburg is a great company with whom I've chartered with in the past. Good selection of boats, decent prices, and Capt. Dave is a great guy to work with. The boats are based at the Vinoy in downtown St. Pete, which is also a great location, with the pier, restaurants, etc., all within walking distance...

Brian


----------



## h_gerry (Jan 26, 2013)

I would also recommend Southwest Florida Yachts for your charter needs. I have chartered through them four times and am about to go on my fifth. The staff is wonderful to work with. They are very helpful, knowledgable about the boats and the cruising area. They will assist with making the marina reservations for your float plan. The boats are very well maintained and very clean. Last but not least, you cannot beat Pine Island Sound, Sanibel, Captiva and Charlotte Harbor for a cruising ground!


----------



## raayres18 (Feb 26, 2007)

How about the mid east coast of FL? around Ft.Pierce? any ideas, I'm trying to find a "reasonable" priced boat to sail with my girl until mine is finished


----------

